
Niall Ferguson: I was wrong on Brexit - rhapsodic
http://www.bostonglobe.com/opinion/2016/12/12/was-wrong-brexit/P9xUZuE1OGjpkV1wxiZ79J/story.html
======
CalChris
> Americans since the 1960s have wanted the Brits inside the EU to
> counterbalance the French, whom they do not trust.

Actually, the EU dates to 1993. That's when Maastricht extended a European
citizenship. It's predecessor was the Treaty of Rome, essentially a weak
confederation; it dates from 1957.

And this idea that we don't trust the French would come from a Brit. Anyways,
it's Ferguson. Whatever.

